# GOODTIMES C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC. IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007. IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE. BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

You know I'll be there...
:thumbsup: 
My fleetwood or...










Loco SS


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 19 2007, 07:33 PM~7938043
> *You know I'll be there...
> :thumbsup:
> My fleetwood or...
> ...


 :thumbsup: whats up bro


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 05:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


if money is good... ill try to make it..


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


  2 THE TOP


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WAY TO GO GUYS GOOD TIMES REPPIN EVERY WHERE


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: GOODTIMES WORLDWIDE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.................................GOODTIMES...............................TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

The only other actual lowrider event in Milwaukee is the Mexican Fiesta So for my homeboys to have a Lowrider event in Milwaukee is great and should be marked on your calender,Hope to see everyone there !!!!
PEACE :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt.... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 21 2007, 04:54 PM~7949529
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 19 2007, 11:59 PM~7939490
> *WAY TO GO GUYS GOOD TIMES REPPIN EVERY WHERE
> *


X2


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 21 2007, 01:54 PM~7949529
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING TIGHT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

if I go will u give me some cheese mike hahahaha


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 21 2007, 10:22 PM~7953313
> *if I go will u give me some cheese mike hahahaha
> *


Damn Greg, what is it with you and cheese?............... :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 22 2007, 01:49 PM~7956835
> *Damn Greg, what is it with you and cheese?............... :roflmao:
> *


hahaha el queso esta podrido y wuele feo.. donde esta el sanitario


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 19 2007, 08:33 PM~7938043
> *You know I'll be there...
> :thumbsup:
> My fleetwood or...
> ...


i think you should take loco ss. thats a clean as imp. :thumbsup: ill might go.hopefull gas will go down a lil before then


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 21 2007, 11:22 PM~7953313
> *if I go will u give me some cheese mike hahahaha
> *


Ill hook you up with some FRESH cheese curds :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

what it do homies!!!!! to the top!!!! better make room for me cuz i just might have to come thru!!!!!


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: I'LL LET THE GUYS KNOW


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 22 2007, 06:21 PM~7958631
> *Ill hook you up with some FRESH cheese curds :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha when I 1st read it I thought u said cheese turd hahaha


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

....Gotta bump this one....... :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

DOES THAT MEAN I GOTTA WEAR GREEN BAY STUFF ?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 23 2007, 01:53 PM~7964249
> *DOES THAT MEAN I GOTTA WEAR GREEN BAY STUFF ?
> *


hehehehe cheese heads


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 23 2007, 01:53 PM~7964249
> *DOES THAT MEAN I GOTTA WEAR GREEN BAY STUFF ?
> *


Hell no. i don't know about the others, but I'm not a Packer fan. I'll admit it straight up.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 23 2007, 04:36 PM~7964632
> *Hell no. i don't know about the others, but I'm not a Packer fan. I'll admit it straight up.
> *


x2


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 23 2007, 03:36 PM~7964632
> *Hell no. i don't know about the others, but I'm not a Packer fan. I'll admit it straight up.
> *


Why you have to lye mike last meeting you were wearing all GREEN AND GOLD
:0 :biggrin: lol


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 23 2007, 03:12 PM~7964913
> *Why you have to lye mike last meeting you were wearing all GREEN AND GOLD
> :0  :biggrin:  lol
> *


.......... :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:. if i ever do that, just shoot me.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 23 2007, 05:33 PM~7965072
> *.......... :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:. if i ever do that, just shoot me.
> *


at least your car aint green with gold trim,pinstripping,and leafing :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 23 2007, 03:38 PM~7965113
> *at least your car aint green with gold trim,pinstripping,and leafing :biggrin:
> *


With a big ass Packer logo airbrushed on the hood........ :barf:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT for the WI chapter


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 23 2007, 05:44 PM~7965156
> *With a big ass Packer logo airbrushed on the hood........ :barf:
> *


cant forget about the gold spokes lol


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt.... :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

you know you love the packers mike :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 22 2007, 07:10 PM~7958569
> *i think you should take loco ss. thats a clean as imp. :thumbsup: ill might go.hopefull gas will go down a lil before then
> *


Loco SS it is... Good Times deserves the best from me so the Big Body stays home or maybe my wifey can bring it and my daughters' bike and I'll take my Imp

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 24 2007, 07:51 PM~7972828
> *Loco SS it is...  Good Times deserves the best from me so the Big Body stays home or maybe my wifey can bring it and my daughters' bike and I'll take my Imp
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


sounds good i might just have to go to check it out lol


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

even without a car your always welcome bobby!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Where is Greenfield Park?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 24 2007, 10:49 PM~7974002
> *Where is Greenfield Park?
> *


where you located??


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 24 2007, 09:49 PM~7974002
> *Where is Greenfield Park?
> *



very easy to find, just west off of I 894


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 24 2007, 09:49 PM~7974002
> *Where is Greenfield Park?
> *


I can meet ya at your garage and cruise there together. You don't have to trailer it for this one. It' s at 124th and Greenfiels, the pool area is called Cool Waters,have you heard of it? Give me a call closer to this date and we'll talk.
Laters bro


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 26 2007, 07:29 AM~7982051
> *I can meet ya at your garage and cruise there together. You don't have to trailer it for this one. It' s at 124th and Greenfiels, the pool area is called Cool Waters,have you heard of it? Give me a call closer to this date and we'll talk.
> Laters bro
> *


Orale vato loco!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt.....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

.....ttt......


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

i will be there with the 63 won't miss it local support


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 04:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

bring it up for the family


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


-----------


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well ive got plans that day



















FOR THE PICNIC!!! will be there with my 5th :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

....ttt.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 07:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


anyone know what time its gonna start from and end??


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 31 2007, 10:20 AM~8014653
> *anyone know what time its gonna start from and end??
> *



park will be open at 10am, we will be there until 6pm :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jun 1 2007, 10:09 AM~8022049
> *park will be open at 10am, we will be there until 6pm :thumbsup:
> *


sounds good ill b there


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

....ttt.....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

even though it's still alittle bit away I'm gettin excited.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 2 2007, 10:35 PM~8030626
> *even though it's still alittle bit away I'm gettin excited.
> *


x2 lol


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


You guys need anything ,please let me know. This is gonna be fun in our own backyard !!!


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

T 
 
T
 
T


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Jun 3 2007, 04:13 PM~8033685
> *
> T
> 
> ...


Whats up Jim hows it going in jersey


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 3 2007, 06:55 PM~8033855
> *Whats up Jim hows it going in jersey
> *


were holdin it down !! wish i had more time of and more funds id like to make your picnic aswell :biggrin:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

thats just down the street..ill be there!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

man I just got back from wisconsin, and no offense but between yall and chicago , the worst roads ever :angry: that's horrible , but i'm gonna try to get threw it again :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jun 4 2007, 01:53 PM~8039890
> *man I just got back from wisconsin, and no offense but between yall and chicago , the worst roads ever  :angry: that's horrible , but i'm gonna try to get threw it again :biggrin:
> *


So you found out the hard way, what we gotta put up with.......


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ill be there............


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jun 4 2007, 02:53 PM~8039890
> *man I just got back from wisconsin, and no offense but between yall and chicago , the worst roads ever  :angry: that's horrible , but i'm gonna try to get threw it again :biggrin:
> *


Try installing accumalators !!! :0 




J/K Hope to see ya at GoodTimes gig !!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Jun 4 2007, 09:58 AM~8038042
> *were holdin it down !! wish i had more time of and more funds id like to make your picnic aswell :biggrin:
> *


  its all good Jim


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey everybody, one our Goodtimes brothers out in Cali. is wanting to trade his clean ass bomb for a nice clean impala. I've seen this car up close, and pics don't do it justice. He's been getting a lot of bullshit offers, so he asked me to try out here for him. If you or someone you know is interested in a trade, hit him up. Heres his topic:



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337925


By the way, he would consider 59--64, but would prefer a 59,60, or 63.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

:wave: TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

this should be a good show and close to home bet :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bring it to the top


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

guess where? TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...................GOODTIMERS


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

DALE you know ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

BIG "I" BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...............GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

JUST STOPPING BY
:nicoderm:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt.... :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

....bump........ :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

U Know Wheres .
TTT


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

T T T


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

can I come if my ride is not done by this time??????


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 18 2007, 12:30 AM~8124585
> *can I come if my ride is not done by this time??????
> *


i dont see why not. i think its pretty much open to everyone from what ive read.

you gonna be down in that area around that time or you gonna drive down there just for the picnic??it about 6 hours or so.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 17 2007, 11:30 PM~8124585
> *can I come if my ride is not done by this time??????
> *


no excuses punk, just bring your ass down here!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

you know SomosunO will be there rain or shine


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 04:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 04:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jun 18 2007, 05:32 AM~8125489
> *no excuses punk, just bring your ass down here!! :biggrin:
> *



ok is there mapquest address so i can see how far it is away :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i15.tinypic.com/67s6o09.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 19 2007, 03:46 PM~8136508
> *ok is there mapquest address so i can see how far it is away :biggrin:
> *


Greenfield Park:
414-327-8900
2028 S 124th St
Milwaukee, WI 53227, US


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 19 2007, 05:32 PM~8137097
> *http://i15.tinypic.com/67s6o09.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll probably show up at this one.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 20 2007, 08:51 AM~8140397
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanks greg!


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt....


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

any of the milwakee homies got room for a good timer and his wife to sleep? i think im coming thru!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 19 2007, 05:34 PM~8137108
> *Greenfield Park:
> 414-327-8900
> 2028 S 124th St
> ...



ok I think this the only picnic other than one more I going to this year, Ill see how the funding goes and HOPEFULLY ill see you all there


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

You know I'll be there that's right in my back yard :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Jun 20 2007, 06:42 PM~8144325
> *any of the milwakee homies got room for a good timer and his wife to sleep? i think im coming thru!!!! :biggrin:
> *


if you're serious about it, we'll see what we can do........


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im gonna have to bring a camara and snap some shots of all the bomb ass rides


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Jun 20 2007, 07:42 PM~8144325
> *any of the milwakee homies got room for a good timer and his wife to sleep? i think im coming thru!!!! :biggrin:
> *



yup, you can stay at my house, as long as you don't mind being with 3 cats, a small dog, and a pregnant lady!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Lookin foward to this one!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT FOR GOODTIMES!! :biggrin: 
SOMOSUNO C.C. WAUKEGAN WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

keep doin your thing out there goodtimers


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR WISCONSIN DAMM I MISS BEING THEIR


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2007, 11:16 AM~8179503
> *TTT FOR WISCONSIN DAMM I MISS BEING THEIR
> *



Are u sure about that Edwin? I already miss being in Cali, and I've only been back for a couple of days....... :uh:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...TTT..... :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

attention all unity cruisers!!!!!!

remember to follow all rules of tha road when cruising this sunday! lets make this a peaceful event!! remember the less rules broken the less cops will fuck with us!! we dont need that kind of attention!! we need to look good to all of our sponsors and tha communities we will be passing by!! we need this onda to look good as it feels!! see you guys sunday!! 
louie from somos uno c.c.

sorry to interrupt your thread!! but if you guys are comin you should know this!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jun 29 2007, 02:56 PM~8202945
> *attention all unity cruisers!!!!!!
> 
> remember to follow all rules of tha road when cruising this sunday! lets make this a peaceful event!! remember the less rules broken the less cops will fuck with us!! we dont need that kind of attention!!  we need to look good to all of our sponsors and tha communities we will be passing by!! we need this onda to look good as it feels!! see you guys sunday!!
> ...


thats cool bro good lookin out!


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

staright to the top homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

You guys need any help ? I'm just a phone call away. We are really looking forward to this one in Milwaukee.
Peace, Bobby


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I gotta bookmark this so I dont forget.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jul 3 2007, 08:18 PM~8229523
> *You guys need any help ?  I'm just a phone call away. We are really looking forward to this one in Milwaukee.
> Peace, Bobby
> 
> *


thanks bro will hit you up if we need it.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Hasta mero arriba !!!


----------



## Goodtimeslife1941 (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT for the homies


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT......GOOD LUCK OUT THERE GOODTIMERS...KEEP PUTTING IN WORK


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Goodtimeslife1941 (Aug 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Just bumpin it..........


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

..just another bump...... :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

just about 2 months away


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

just wanted people to know that there will also be a special award for the farthest traveled.


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 18 2007, 05:07 PM~8338816
> *just wanted people to know that there will also be a special award for the farthest traveled.
> *


what kinda award??


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT !!!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 18 2007, 04:17 PM~8338895
> *what kinda award??
> *



A SUPER special award :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 22 2007, 01:28 AM~8361968
> *A SUPER special award :thumbsup:
> *


thats right!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 05:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


ttt


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

A  rriba, A huevo !!!


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN FELLA'S OH TTT


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES MILWUAKEE ON TOP OF THINGS


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 25 2007, 03:32 PM~8389005
> *GOODTIMES MILWUAKEE ON TOP OF THINGS
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.......................GOODTIMERS


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt for the show im lookin forward to most....


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :nicoderm:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

THIS ONES GETTING CLOSER :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Jul 26 2007, 08:47 PM~8400397
> *THIS ONES GETTING CLOSER  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

top again


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT homies


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey, GoodTimers, Is there gonna be a hop ??? Maybe we can have a chippin' contest between Dales' ride and the SomosUno Lincoln. 

:0 

Whaddayathink???


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jul 30 2007, 04:38 PM~8428245
> *Hey, GoodTimers, Is there gonna be a hop ??? Maybe we can have a chippin' contest between Dales' ride and the SomosUno Lincoln.
> 
> :0
> ...


yeah we could make a new video, americas chippers..truucha who?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

The 28th street Metro Cruise. Highest paying lowrider hop in the midwest hands down!!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

....ttt........


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jul 30 2007, 02:38 PM~8428245
> *Hey, GoodTimers, Is there gonna be a hop ??? Maybe we can have a chippin' contest between Dales' ride and the SomosUno Lincoln.
> 
> :0
> ...


damn a super chipper battle i got a grand on that :yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

keep this on the top for the best show of the year


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 31 2007, 02:35 PM~8437377
> *keep this on the top for the best show of the year
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 31 2007, 02:11 PM~8438193
> *WHAT UP HOMIES
> *


man, i cant find brown eyes anywhere!! :roflmao:


----------



## 71 somosuno (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jul 30 2007, 03:38 PM~8428245
> *Hey, GoodTimers, Is there gonna be a hop ??? Maybe we can have a chippin' contest between Dales' ride and the SomosUno Lincoln.
> 
> :0
> ...


hey bobby robert said to get ready to nose up at goodtimes picnic pull up or shut up :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

just like my signature says! i own frito lay! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

sup Chippin :0)


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

whats goin on greg?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 1 2007, 03:47 PM~8448306
> *just like my signature says! i own frito lay! :biggrin:
> *


whats going down homie...........


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 71 somosuno_@Aug 1 2007, 03:01 PM~8447881
> *hey bobby robert said to get ready to nose up at goodtimes picnic pull up or shut up :biggrin:
> *


The Super Chippin" Loco SS will be ready. This is one title I can win, only if Dale doesn't compete :0 


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 1 2007, 06:57 PM~8449453
> *The Super Chippin" Loco SS will be ready. This is one title I can win, only if Dale doesn't compete  :0
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


you wouldn't stand a chance, i'm so good i got a GOLDEN bag of chips for a trophy one time! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Aug 1 2007, 05:39 PM~8448815
> *whats going down homie...........
> *


whats crackin john?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 1 2007, 04:57 PM~8449453
> *The Super Chippin" Loco SS will be ready. This is one title I can win, only if Dale doesn't compete  :0
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


we suppose to be brothers i got something on it :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 19 2007, 05:42 PM~7937775
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC.  IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007.  IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE.  BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *


  TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt for the picnic we are all lookin forward to!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

goodtimes detroit going to bring their hoppers out and play :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES CC.................... :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Ill be there home boy Somos UNO MILWAUKEE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: HOLDING IT DOWN GOOD TIMERS CC...................


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt....... :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

gettin close!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT !!!


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

goodtimes cc ttt


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

IS IT HERE YET ? J/K TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Aug 8 2007, 06:15 PM~8507573
> *IS IT HERE YET ? J/K TTT
> *


ALMOST :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOOD TIMES ALL THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT.......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Aug 10 2007, 10:03 PM~8525756
> *TTT  :thumbsup:
> *



Charge up those batteries !!!
Pinky Bitches Hoppers are comin' to play.
:biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

We're all pretty excited to host this event. Weve been talking about hosting a picnic for a while, and we are finally able to get it off the ground. I can't belive after all this talking and planning, its FINALLY almost here. It's great to here all the excitement and intrest from the other clubs, and I can't wait to see the turnout. See you all real soon.......


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Aug 11 2007, 06:16 PM~8530885
> *We're all pretty excited to host this event. Weve been talking about hosting a picnic for a while, and we are finally able to get it off the ground. I can't belive after all this talking and planning, its FINALLY almost here. It's great to here all the excitement and intrest from the other clubs, and I can't wait to see the turnout. See you all real soon.......
> *


Yep. It's been a long time coming, finally we're gettin it done............. :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

keep spreadin' the word!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

CANT WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

we can't wait either


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

page 2? :uh: better get on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 11 2007, 07:43 AM~8527727
> *Charge up those batteries !!!
> Pinky Bitches Hoppers are comin' to play.
> :biggrin:
> *


yo could you tell the city to pave the roads up there, cause they suck :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 16 2007, 03:43 PM~8570279
> *yo could you tell the city to pave the roads up there, cause they suck :biggrin:
> *


trust us we know :angry:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 16 2007, 04:08 PM~8570758
> *trust us we know :angry:
> *


Take him down RYAN ROAD. :0 

It'll wiggle your teeth out !!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

will best of show will a block of cheese :0) hahahaha whats up homies


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 16 2007, 06:42 PM~8571336
> *will best of show will a block of cheese :0) hahahaha whats up homies
> *


whats up greg! there you go with cheese again :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 16 2007, 06:42 PM~8571336
> *will best of show will a block of cheese :0) hahahaha whats up homies
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 16 2007, 04:42 PM~8571336
> *will best of show will a block of cheese :0) hahahaha whats up homies
> *



NO ITS GOING TO BE A PACKER FOAM CHEESE HEAD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Aug 18 2007, 05:49 PM~8585119
> *NO ITS GOING TO BE A PACKER FOAM CHEESE HEAD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Naw man, you guys don't wanna get Greg started. Whatever you guys say that's cheese related, he's gonna want it. Whether its a block of cheese or a foam hat............. :roflmao: 



...ttt........... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Aug 19 2007, 06:33 PM~8591063
> *Naw man, you guys don't wanna get Greg started. Whatever you guys say that's cheese related, he's gonna want it. Whether its a block of cheese or a foam hat............. :roflmao:
> ...ttt........... :biggrin:
> *



indeed.... he's a machine :biggrin: 

ttt for the goodtimers


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Aug 19 2007, 06:33 PM~8591063
> *Naw man, you guys don't wanna get Greg started. Whatever you guys say that's cheese related, he's gonna want it. Whether its a block of cheese or a foam hat............. :roflmao:
> ...ttt........... :biggrin:
> *


fuckers come to la and dont bring me no cheese.. at least government cheese man..


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TIME TO BRING IT BACK TO THE 1ST PAGE TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

less than a month! my nerves are getting to me hno:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

MAN I CANT WAIT EITHER THIS IS GOING TO BE FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

come on now lets keep it on the 1st page TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft  
~GOODTIMES~


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES 2 THE TOP WE GO


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT for the GOODTIMES cant wait,i may have the longest trip down :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt..... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

This was on the 3rd page. Can't let that happen.......ttt........


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT FOR GOODTIMES


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2007, 10:06 AM~8659114
> *TTT for the GOODTIMES cant wait,i may have the longest trip down  :biggrin:
> *



If so, we got something for ya


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Aug 31 2007, 01:17 PM~8686541
> *If so, we got something for ya
> *


ooooooooo :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

bump for the goodtimers


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BRING IT UP FOR MY GOODTIMES BROTHERS


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

......we are gettin closer......


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

see ya in a few weeks fellas, PINKY BITCHES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

WOOHH 3RD PAGE COME ON FELLAS LETS KEEP IT ON THE 1ST PAGE TTT


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

just about 2 weeks away! :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

MAKE SURE YOU TAKE LOTS OF PICS :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up dale and wayne


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 5 2007, 06:33 PM~8723132
> *whats up dale and wayne
> *



MAN I FEEL LIKE I AM BEING STALKED FOR SOME REASON :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NO MEANS NO


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 5 2007, 05:32 PM~8723127
> *MAKE SURE YOU TAKE LOTS OF PICS :cheesy:
> *


i know i will


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

This is the last event of the season, lets make a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 6 2007, 03:29 PM~8731308
> *This is the last event of the season, lets make a good one :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

......bump....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whats the addy to the field? i lost it and still need to get directions


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

it's at greenfield park in west allis. 116th and greenfield.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 8 2007, 05:10 PM~8746861
> *it's at greenfield park in west allis.  116th and greenfield.
> *


thanks man, watch for the training day chrysler there :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt......


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS will be der!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I can't fit my grill in the low


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 10 2007, 06:42 AM~8756624
> *I can't fit my grill in the low
> *


add this to your message did you know the richest man in the world is mexican how bout that


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Sep 10 2007, 11:53 AM~8757797
> *add this to your message did you know the richest man in the world is mexican how bout that
> *


the richest man is mexican? Did someone surpase gates?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

http://www.informationweek.com/news/showAr...cleID=200900492

I guess so, cool!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

almost...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 12 2007, 04:44 PM~8776547
> *almost...
> *


 4 dose that no speekelee Engleesh :0 

Ya Mero !!!

:cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 12 2007, 04:10 PM~8776734
> *4 dose that no speekelee Engleesh :0
> 
> Ya Mero !!!
> ...


queso for trophies :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 12 2007, 06:15 PM~8776767
> *queso for trophies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 12 2007, 04:17 PM~8776782
> *
> *


if u go to vegas bring me some cheese :biggrin: 
my mother in law is from WI


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 12 2007, 04:15 PM~8776767
> *queso for trophies :biggrin:
> *



Damn, Greg. You and your pinche queso...... :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Sep 9 2007, 07:19 PM~8753154
> *INDIVIDUALS will be der!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anything you guys need me to bring?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...............GOODTIMERS


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 13 2007, 10:24 PM~8787328
> *anything you guys need me to bring?
> *


yeah, I already told you a grill :biggrin: 

my neighbor won't let me borrow his.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP FAMILY THE OC STOPPING BY TO SAY HELLO


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 14 2007, 07:46 AM~8788941
> *yeah, I already told you a grill  :biggrin:
> 
> my neighbor won't let me borrow his.
> *


lol besides that


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

One week to go...............


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Somos Uno will be in the house


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Sep 15 2007, 05:36 PM~8797778
> *Somos Uno will be in the house
> *


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

..bump...bump...bump....


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 13 2007, 10:24 PM~8787328
> *anything you guys need me to bring?
> *


You could bring warm weather :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 15 2007, 11:00 PM~8799532
> *You could bring warm weather :biggrin:
> 
> *


fuck if i could do that,thered be no such thing as this cold shit up here :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

One week from now it will all be over... :0


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

To all riders coming to out picnic. Please make sure you register your cars when you arrive. It's FREE to do so. The cut off for registion will be 1PM. 

Also the weather is calling for 78 and sunny so hope to see you all there!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 13 2007, 09:24 PM~8787328
> *anything you guys need me to bring?
> *


cheese :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 12 2007, 06:53 PM~8777856
> *Damn, Greg. You and your pinche queso...... :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha u know it.. hey where is that pic u told me about :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Whats up Dale
anyone comming to vegas?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 17 2007, 04:54 PM~8810504
> *cheese :biggrin:
> *


lol i shoulda expected you to say that since ive noticed how much you like cheese


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 17 2007, 04:55 PM~8810517
> *Whats up Dale
> anyone comming to vegas?
> *


i'm keeping my fingers crossed hno:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

To all riders coming to out picnic. Please make sure you register your cars when you arrive. It's FREE to do so. The cut off for registion will be 1PM. 

Also the weather is calling for 78 and sunny so hope to see you all there!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i hope the weather people are right. ill be there with my car and my camera


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY'S not going to make it fellas, broke some stuff at black sunday and dont have time to fix it, sorry about this I try to make it to everyones show, so i feel crapy but cant help it, hope to make it next year


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 17 2007, 07:54 PM~8811613
> *PINKY'S not going to make it fellas, broke some stuff at black sunday and dont have time to fix it,  sorry about this I try to make it to everyones show, so i feel crapy but cant help it, hope to make it next year
> *


Thats cool bro we were honored that you were gonna try to make it. Hope you get it fixed hope to see you next year!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 17 2007, 02:58 PM~8810531
> *lol i shoulda expected you to say that since ive noticed how much you like cheese
> *


 :biggrin: 
i need it for the HOODRATS hahahaha


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 18 2007, 04:27 PM~8818133
> *:biggrin:
> i need it for the HOODRATS hahahaha
> *


hahahaha


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 17 2007, 06:54 PM~8811613
> *PINKY'S not going to make it fellas, broke some stuff at black sunday and dont have time to fix it,  sorry about this I try to make it to everyones show, so i feel crapy but cant help it, hope to make it next year
> *


Many people are gonna be dissapointed, including me., but that's the way it is. I hope you get her fixed and hope to see you rollin' around here next year. Good Luck. Peace !!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MAN I MISS WISCONSIN


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2007, 03:13 PM~8818507
> *MAN I MISS WISCONSIN
> *


what?


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...3 more days....or 2 actually. However you wanna look at it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i gotta go fill up my tank on fridays cuz when i leave on saturday mornin i dont think the gas stations will be open......i got a LONG drive ahead of me


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 20 2007, 01:25 PM~8834138
> *...ttt...
> *


Where is my pick


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 19 2007, 07:45 PM~8827513
> *...3 more days....or 2 actually. However you wanna look at it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 20 2007, 02:42 PM~8834782
> *:biggrin:
> *


i take it mike cant count hahaha


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 20 2007, 02:53 PM~8834841
> *2 more days :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

one more day! :0


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

vacation day approved will be there what time and is there alot of parking how is it going to be set up been meaning to go ckeck out the park


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hey parking lot pimp are there going to be alot of filthies there what about volleyball mexicans do play ballyball :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

It's from 10-6. If you want your car judged you gotta be there by 1, we are passing out trophies for classes but this still a picnic. There parking for about 80-90 cars. No volleyball sorry homies but got a playground for the kids. You could just jump on the slide :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT



Can't wait . The weather is gonna be perfecto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Today's the Big Day !!!
Hope to see all of you there !!!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

any filters going to be there


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Man what a great day! Thank you to all the people and clubs that came out. It was great weather and great cars. next year wil be bigger and better i hope! thanks again everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 22 2007, 07:33 PM~8849235
> *Man what a great day! Thank you to all the people and clubs that came out.  It was great weather and great cars.  next year wil be bigger and better i hope! thanks again everyone!!! :biggrin:
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Check out the pics I took on the Post your Rides under Good Times picnic


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 22 2007, 07:19 PM~8849434
> *X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> Check out the pics I took on the Post your Rides under Good Times picnic
> ...


good looking out homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

good show ill post a link to my pics when i get em up


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Sep 22 2007, 06:11 AM~8846392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam i missed that one at least i got to see the pics


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres some of the show pics

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2885039/9


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr boy (Apr 18, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B ......2008 "WE COMMING"*


----------



## mr boy (Apr 18, 2006)

feels good to see a vallero up in this wit me  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ITS A WRAP.................WE COMMING!!!!*


----------

